# California Bill Would Put 1 Million Electric Cars on the Road



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

The Charge Ahead California Initiative (Senate Bill 1275) would, among other things, fund the creation of pilot electric cars-sharing programs in disadvantaged communities.

More...


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

That's wonderful. 

If only they could figure out a way to pay for all these wonderful things they are doing...


----------



## Sunking (Aug 10, 2009)

Not with my money.


----------



## dladd (Jun 1, 2011)

no, not your money. My money. 

How about fixing the broken public transportation first? Or maybe, ya know, our schools? 

I mean, I like some of the ideas floated in that article in theory, but you KNOW it will be horrendously implemented, and will be a colossal waste of our money.


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

dladd said:


> no, not your money. My money.
> 
> How about fixing the broken public transportation first? Or maybe, ya know, our schools?
> 
> I mean, I like some of the ideas floated in that article in theory, but you KNOW it will be horrendously implemented, and will be a colossal waste of our money.


Or best yet, require them to balance the budget. You know, actually MAKE the tough decisions they are paid to make?

Live by a budget, and suddenly the focus is on what is actually important.


----------



## banjo (Sep 5, 2014)

That's wonderful.


----------

